# Stupidity among some photographers knows no bounds.



## table1349 (May 11, 2016)

Article pretty much says it all.
Photographers Have Become Like Pigeons

Steel Wool Photographer Burns Down Historic 1920s Landmark


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2016)

SSDD.


----------



## KC1 (May 11, 2016)

Statue Destroyed by Man Taking Selfie -artnet News
27 died taking selfies, dozens of injuries reported and you can only guess how many unreported.


----------



## waday (May 11, 2016)




----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 19, 2016)

Oh it's not exclusive to photographers just look around your hometown.


----------

